# My new additions - Lady & Flash



## kristi0119 (Sep 11, 2012)

Sorry for the poor quality of the pic...it's from my phone. I'm proud to introduce my new yearling filly Lady and my weanling colt Flash!


----------



## kristi0119 (Sep 11, 2012)

One more pic...again, terrible quality but still cute nonetheless!


----------



## lucky seven (Sep 11, 2012)

_They really are cute._


----------



## little lady (Sep 11, 2012)

Cute, cute and more cute and looks like the kiddos approve!


----------



## kristi0119 (Sep 11, 2012)

I guess I should formally introduce them:

Cedar Fields Flash of Awesome "Flash"

Sire: Cross Country Call Me Awesome

Dam: Galloping G Aces Flash Dance

Cedar Fields Safari's Mysterious Lady "Lady"

Sire: Little 'un Farm Johns Little Safari

Dam: Thousand Oaks Lancelots Lady Stetson

Major thanks to Jennifer @ Cedar Fields



She's amazing and so are her horses!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Sep 11, 2012)

Very nice - looks like some excited kids too

Jennifer is great to deal with !!


----------



## Knottymare (Sep 12, 2012)

Both are darling. I could only see the first picture but that little flash is so huggable!


----------



## kristi0119 (Sep 12, 2012)

He is so huggable and soft! He was so shy at first but it really starting to warm up to us!


----------



## dreaminmini (Sep 27, 2012)

Very cute, congratulations!!


----------



## kristi0119 (Oct 14, 2012)

Here's my latest addition...Ivy (on the left) hanging with her buddy Flash!


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Oct 14, 2012)

So cute, what are all three of your little minis ages


----------



## Jill (Oct 14, 2012)

Congratulations on your new babies


----------



## kristi0119 (Oct 14, 2012)

I just have Ivy & Flash...Lady had to go back home. She was a miserable girl and missed her herd big time. Very sad and we miss her but know she's happier back home with the big girls. Ivy is a yearling (foaled July 2011) and Flash is a weanling (foaled May 2012). Love love love them! This is my first experience with horses (mini or full size) and I'm hooked...they certainly have a way of changing your life!


----------

